# Am I eating too much carbs for fat loss??



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Been training solidly now since the middle of January.

I have been doing Crazy Cal's Full body workout.

However during this time I lost focus on one of my aims which is to reduce the fat sitting on my belly.

On lifting days, I need to eat or I would be able to fet through my routine.

Can some one critique my diet to see if I am consuming too much food to meet my aims.

9am Breakfast - 2 brown toast, 3 scrambled eggs, glass of milk, 1 multi vit.

from 10-1 (1-2 coffees)

12pm - handful of almonds

2pm lunch - chicken breast and pasta/baguette (baguette usually has tuna/chicken/beef in it) ----- (Today I have been a little bit naughty. Went to vietnamese reastarant and had chicken noodles (added extra chicken breast - feel bloated eat too much)

6pm Pre gym - chicken sandwich (1 breast chicken, 2 brown bread, light mayo some salad leaves)

9pm post gym - steak/chicken/fish, potatoes/sweet potatoes/pasta and veg or sal

for desert its just fruit tangerine and some grapes....

On non lifting days I drop the pre gym sandwich.

Im currently upping my full body routine to 3x a week as I dont think I have made as much progress as I should have in the last two months.

So a layput of what im doing is this:

Monday: 20 mins bike and 40 mins xtrainer

Tuesday: Fullbody weights

Wed: rest

Thu: Fullbody weights

Fri: (either rest if i go out or 20 mins bike and 40 mins xtrainer

Sat:Fullbody weights

Sun: 20 mins bike and 40 mins swim


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Need to do something about breakfast.

It bunged me up so much, that I felt like I needed to get sick by 7pm.... skipped dinner or I would have puked.

Not sure if its a virus that I picked up or it was breakfast... I was feeling pretty bunged up, before I ate lunch...

Also the swimming for cardio is over training, its like doing an upper body routine the day after a weights session. My biceps and other muscles as shoot, and Im due to go back to the weights tomorrow.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Drop the milk from breakfast, not gonna aid fat loss.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Drop the milk from breakfast, not gonna aid fat loss.


Second that!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Eat at 9 then next proper meal at 2

Bit of a gap there

You could also drop the toast and have oats with maybe some eggs not in the same dish tho


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Quite a bit of bread also toast,baguette,sandwich and thats on top of pasta,potatoes


----------



## D11FYY1466868025 (Jan 18, 2012)

franki3 said:


> Quite a bit of bread also toast,baguette,sandwich and thats on top of pasta,potatoes


agree with this seems a tad much.. Try cutting it down bit by bit like you will need some for energy and that but gradually break it down. Try finding something to substitute it like as for example instead of the baguette for lunch loads of chicken breast strips , spinach and lettuce salad with some nuts thrown in for a bit of extra crunch.

Also bf try a nice refreshing fruit juice for something sweet or if you want to be good 2 glasses of ice cold water give the metabolism a good kick start


----------



## Papa Lazarou1466868027 (Mar 7, 2012)

What is your weight, what is your goal weight and how active are you outside of this?


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Papa Lazarou said:


> What is your weight, what is your goal weight and how active are you outside of this?


I weight 75kg.

What is my goal weight? Well I dont have one. Just want to lose some of my belly fat which is about 20% fat.....

What are my activities, well Im probably going to start a 3 day split from Monday, I will follow this up with 30 mins cycling and do 30mins cyclinh on off days, bar one.

I think I need to sort my diet out. Today for instance I took a peiece of chicken with me form home, but went and bought a sandwich form the shop.

Too much food, I feel bloated.

Theres no way I can lose fat, when I am eating food that bloats me.

I dont know if its ok or not, but yesterday I went round my mothers house for dinner and had sausages mash and peas.

Is this ok or should this be avoided as well?

I mean technically its just carbs, protaien and vegetable....


----------



## ironlung (Aug 13, 2011)

Here is a diet that works for bell fat loss

meal 1

porridge with water andone scoop of whey

meal 2

chicken fillet veg 70grams of brown rice

meal 3

sweet potato with one tin of tuna

meal 4

sweet potato/chicken fillet/veg lots of

meal 5

protein shake with water

1600 calories

workout 3 times a week do 20 minutes of cardio after workout

me started 22%bf 4 weeks into diet 17%bf


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't see how having a "goal weight" is beneficial for anyone when they don't know what their lean body mass weight is. When people calculate what they think your carbohydrate intake should be based on your "weight", or your caloric intake for that matter, I don't trust them. So many other factors come into it. Only you know whether you are having too much food or not. There's an element of trial and error to begin with.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

So true Elle! I'm not aiming for a weight just an end body image!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## Firefighter (Sep 1, 2012)

I personally think you should watch this video. It shows how you can create your diet within a ratio/macro to fit you as an individual. Worth a look  I tried other peoples diets, now I have my own.

How to Lose Weight - Macros for Cutting and Diet - YouTube


----------

